# Abandoned Tegus



## Diablo (Apr 30, 2013)

I disagree with closing the other thread solely because I would like to know updates on this matter. My reason for this is if they actually do an investigation on him then MAYBE they will consider giving a compensation to those who were ripped off. No one is going to argue or start rants about Bobby, that whole thing is over. I would just like to stay informed of this situation and keep a thread open instead of closing it in fear of conflict. Thing is I am not that involved in the herp society and I don't live in Florida so you guys here on this site are the only ones that keep me updated on all this. Unless someone knows of another place or source in which I can stay informed of all this, I would like for this topic to stay open.


----------



## bfb345 (Apr 30, 2013)

I highly doubt that the Police or Authorities will compensate for any one that is a lot of money when you add it all up


----------



## Diablo (Apr 30, 2013)

Well yeah, unless they catch him or something and force him to pay or give back all the money. I am aware that it is 99% likely none of us will get anything, but I would still like to be informed. Maybe find out what they decide to do with all the tegus, or if they investigate him further to realize the scam he has been pulling off. Maybe we will find out the real reason for this, I don't know which is why I am curious into looking into this further.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 30, 2013)

It's not a lot of money compared to what the government spends on other stuff, but the chances of anyone getting compensation are 0. It's a dream to think otherwise to be honest. It would be nice if it happened but I doubt it.


----------



## Josh (May 1, 2013)

Sorry if this sounds harsh but you don't get to disagree with me closing the other thread.
The facts were posted and that's all I'm concerned with. The thread devolved into speculation and I closed it. If new facts arise, I will welcome a post about those as well.
I've been deliberately consistent about this from day one.


----------

